# Passeport Talent / Talent Passport for Writers / Authors



## AmberQueen

Hello! I've been searching the Internet for information on the "passeport talent" for authors and found precious little. I did find a wonderful thread on this forum, but it was from last year. Anyway, I'm interested in applying for this visa as a writer and wondered if someone here might have answers to several questions:

About proving one's bona fides as an author: Does one submit copies of one's books and if so, at what stage of the application process? 
About financially qualifying: Must one earn most of one's income from book sales and royalties, or is it enough to simply have a stable income irrespective of the source (i.e., pension, savings, etc.)? 
About housing: Does one have to have housing for the full duration of the first year or can one simply have housing for the first three months and then find housing after one arrives in France? 
Is this visa a subcategory of the "Profession Liberale" category and if so, does that mean that one must present a written business plan and/or be registered as a sole proprietor in one's home country?
As you can see, I'm quite confused. Here's a little about me to provide context: I'm the author of four published novels and have a well-established agent. I have a manuscript that's set in 1920s Paris and an idea for a series inspired by a French historical figure, so I'd like to do research in France. (I write historical mysteries.) However, I work full-time and most of my income comes from my day job. I plan to move to France when I retire in December and write full-time. At first, most of my income will derive from a pension and savings, not from sales/royalties. Hence, the questions. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Actually, it might be easier to simply move to France as a retiree (on a "visiteur" visa - without work privileges) and do your research as you get settled in. Royalties are treated somewhat differently in the tax system here - and it could take some time to figure out the system. Royalties on books you wrote while in the US are considered foreign source income, while only royalties on those works where you did all or most of the work on here in France are considered French sourced income. You can always apply for the passeport talent status on renewal of your initial titre de séjour (one of the big advantages of the passeport talent) and that gives you time to clarify the exact status of an author here in France.


----------



## AmberQueen

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, it might be easier to simply move to France as a retiree (on a "visiteur" visa - without work privileges) and do your research as you get settled in. Royalties are treated somewhat differently in the tax system here - and it could take some time to figure out the system. Royalties on books you wrote while in the US are considered foreign source income, while only royalties on those works where you did all or most of the work on here in France are considered French sourced income. You can always apply for the passeport talent status on renewal of your initial titre de séjour (one of the big advantages of the passeport talent) and that gives you time to clarify the exact status of an author here in France.


Thank you! I thought about taking that approach, too. It's well worth considering and could be what I end up doing.


----------



## 255

@AmberQueen -- The rules for all visas in France (as elsewhere) are constantly evolving. With that said, if you go through the "visa wizard" for your situation (and each alternate visas you are considering,) it will list the documents you need to submit. That being said, the French bureaucrats do have discretion and may ask for something additional. In your case, the two most important are a. your project and b. how are you going to support yourself financially (without being a drain on the French "safety net.")

Specific to your questions:

1. I think submitting copies of your novels would be overkill. A bibliography, perhaps expanded a little should suffice.

2. Financially, you need to prove you can support yourself. Although its been a few years, there have been forum members that have applied and secured a passeport talent based on the project (business plan) and a pot of money to support themselves for the duration. I've read that 70% of the SMIC (French minimum wage) should come from the project,) however, if your financial projections show you won't earn anything for a few years -- I think you'll be fine, as long as you can support yourself. 70% of SMIC is only about $1,150.00 USD, at todays exchange rate, so you may be able to meet that with your current royalties.

3. The answer to the housing situation is the same for any type of visa -- you'll need an address (three months should be fine) initially so that you can receive official mail. You can move later (informing the authorities,) but it might be advantages to stay in one place until you complete your processing to validate your residency permit, whether it be a passeport talent or a visitor permit.

4. The "Profession Liberale" visa is certainly an option, but it is only good for one year. As @Bevdeforges said, it may be simpler to just initially apply for a visitor visa as a retiree. Whereas, the passeport talent is good for up to four years and is renewable (you would also secure "working" privileges,) Renew it once and you've met the five year requirement to apply for a long term resident permit (good for five years,) or even naturalization. The two are different visas/resident permits. There is no requirement to register any business entity, or as a sole-proprietor anywhere. That is a totally different discussion, but it may be simpler to only operate out of a French entity, in the future. Alternatively, you could set up a U.S. C Corp., perhaps in WY, to collect your royalties. The company could then pay you and you could exclude that income from U.S. taxation. I really don't have any experience with "royalties," but it would probably make sense to "work the numbers," to put yourself in the most advantages tax situation.

Enjoy your new life in France! Cheers, 255


----------



## AmberQueen

255 said:


> @AmberQueen -- The rules for all visas in France (as elsewhere) are constantly evolving. With that said, if you go through the "visa wizard" for your situation (and each alternate visas you are considering,) it will list the documents you need to submit. That being said, the French bureaucrats do have discretion and may ask for something additional. In your case, the two most important are a. your project and b. how are you going to support yourself financially (without being a drain on the French "safety net.")
> 
> Specific to your questions:
> 
> 1. I think submitting copies of your novels would be overkill. A bibliography, perhaps expanded a little should suffice.
> 
> 2. Financially, you need to prove you can support yourself. Although it's been a few years, there have been forum members that have applied and secured a passeport talent based on the project (business plan) and a pot of money to support themselves for the duration. I've read that 70% of the SMIC (French minimum wage) should come from the project,) however, if your financial projections show you won't earn anything for a few years -- I think you'll be fine, as long as you can support yourself. 70% of SMIC is only about $1,150.00 USD, at today's exchange rate, so you may be able to meet that with your current royalties.
> 
> 3. The answer to the housing situation is the same for any type of visa -- you'll need an address (three months should be fine) initially so that you can receive official mail. You can move later (informing the authorities,) but it might be advantageous to stay in one place until you complete your processing to validate your residency permit, whether it be a passeport talent or a visitor permit.
> 
> 4. The "Profession Liberale" visa is certainly an option, but it is only good for one year. As @Bevdeforges said, it may be simpler to just initially apply for a visitor visa as a retiree. Whereas, the passeport talent is good for up to four years and is renewable (you would also secure "working" privileges,) Renew it once and you've met the five year requirement to apply for a long term resident permit (good for five years,) or even naturalization. The two are different visas/resident permits. There is no requirement to register any business entity, or as a sole-proprietor anywhere. That is a totally different discussion, but it may be simpler to only operate out of a French entity, in the future. Alternatively, you could set up a U.S. C Corp., perhaps in WY, to collect your royalties. The company could then pay you and you could exclude that income from U.S. taxation. I really don't have any experience with "royalties," but it would probably make sense to "work the numbers," to put yourself in the most advantages tax situation.
> 
> Enjoy your new life in France! Cheers, 255


Thank you so much for this detailed reponse. Points 1-3 are quite reassuring and point 4 is intriguing. It's definitely something to explore. Thanks again!


----------



## AmberQueen

Hi! I thought I'd follow up on the results of my application, hoping to give back to this community, which has been so generous with me. (So many times, I wonder how things turned out and can't find the answer.) In short, I swallowed my fear and applied for the _passeport talent_. I received my passport back today and found that -- yesss! -- my application had been approved! I'm still in a state of joyful shock. For documentation, I supplied a cover letter describing my career and literary accomplishments, a resume listing my publications, a copy of my master's degree in journalism, a letter from my literary agent, and information about the agency itself to show that it's established and credible. I also supplied the usual requisite financials. I hope this information helps someone and again, would like to thank this community for assisting me.


----------



## ken.pimentel

Congrats! I'm sure that was a big relief. Also, thanks for posting the outcome.


----------

